# I need a GUI



## Galvatron (Jul 18, 2012)

Can some one help me get  X up an running so I can have a GUI. I have tried to install gnome 2 with error messages and kde with error messages


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2012)

Handbook: Chapter 6 The X Window System

But I suggest downloading PC-BSD and start with that. At least until you have a clearer understanding of how things work.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thanks for your help*

Dear sir or mam, yes, I am new to FreeBSD but not to Nix. I use Linux as my main OS. I still don't know all commands. I have been faithful since RedHat 8.0. I use CentOS now, seeing how its free and no need to pay for the OS. But I wanted to compare Linux and Unix. This is just one of all errors I keep getting. 

```
***Error code 1
```
*pkg_add -r xorg* gives me this argument

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbr:[/url] File unavailable.
pkg_add: unable to fetch
```


----------



## vermaden (Jul 18, 2012)

Galvatron said:
			
		

> pkg_add -r xorg gives me this argument Error:Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbr: File unavailable.
> pkg_add: unable to fetch



Its because You did not configured network.

Do Yourself a favor and try PC-BSD which is FreeBSD with graphical installer and several GUIs to choose from, like GNOME2, KDE4, XFCE4 and LXDE.

PC-BSD is not a fork or clone of FreeBSD. PC-BSD takes FreeBSD and adds graphical installer and GUIs to the FreeBSD.

Its available at http://pcbsd.org site.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2012)

Galvatron said:
			
		

> Dear sir or madam,


And here I was, thinking *Sir*Dice was a dead giveaway :\

Galvatron, please use some punctuation and mind your writing style!

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043


----------



## shaunc (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

I had the same problem here.  When I look on ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/ there is no xorg.tbz on there (or any other mirror I could be bothered to check).  I ended up installing the xorg 'port' instead.

Shaun


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't use the -release package tree. They are exactly the same as the packages on the CD/DVD and are never updated.

Use ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/


----------



## shaunc (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe I should have looked a bit harder!

Many thanks

Shaun


----------

